# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  التعبئة تبدأ من هنا

## عم نصرالدين

*الأخوة رئيس وأعضاء لجنة التعبئة والجماهير بالمنبر 
الأخوة الأعضاء الكرام

المتتبع لبداية هذا الموسم المريخي باذن الله يتبادر لذهنه ومن أول وهلة

أن الزعيم أصبح يحتاج فقط لوقفة جماهيرية مميزة لتكتمل وتزدان اللوحة

ومن هنا أرجو أن تبدأ لجنة التعبئة والجماهير بمعاونتا كأعضاء لرسم خارطة

الحشد والعتاد والعده الجماهيرية للموسم من انطلاقه 

نعشم في بداية مبكرة حتي يتمكن الجميع من المساهمة في الاعداد  وفق رؤي مدروسة

نتمني أن نري منهجاً مختلفاً للأولتراس والتشجيع في المدرجات
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

الأخوة رئيس وأعضاء لجنة التعبئة والجماهير بالمنبر 
الأخوة الأعضاء الكرام

المتتبع لبداية هذا الموسم المريخي باذن الله يتبادر لذهنه ومن أول وهلة

أن الزعيم أصبح يحتاج فقط لوقفة جماهيرية مميزة لتكتمل وتزدان اللوحة

ومن هنا أرجو أن تبدأ لجنة التعبئة والجماهير بمعاونتا كأعضاء لرسم خارطة

الحشد والعتاد والعده الجماهيرية للموسم من انطلاقه 

نعشم في بداية مبكرة حتي يتمكن الجميع من المساهمة في الاعداد  وفق رؤي مدروسة

نتمني أن نري منهجاً مختلفاً للأولتراس والتشجيع في المدرجات



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كلام في محله تماما 
ارجو بدأ الاجتماعات والتنفيذ فورا
تخريمة : التعبئة والحشد سيمر بشارع النيل
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*نتمناه موسم احمر فى كل شئ
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*العم نصر الدين لك التحية والاحترام ..

هذا ما سيحدث ان شاء الله .. وكما كانت لجنة التعبئة بقيادة المصادم عبد العظيم دوماً في محل ما يجب ان تكون ..
اللجنة تفكر في البداية والتحضيرات منذ وقت مبكر ،واعتماد مجموعة كبيرة من الاعضاء والمريخاب لتكوين 
مجموعة تهز الملعب  .. ودعم المجموعة بشعارات وادوات ومعينات تشجيع وابتكار اناشيد وشعارات واشكال جديدة 
لم يتم استخدامها في الملاعب السودانية من قبل .. وترسيخ فهم التشجيع وجذب كل من في المدرجات للتشجيع 

اشكرك عظيم الشكر العزيز نصر الدين 
وان شاء الله سنعلن عن اول اجتماع في القرب العاجل لجمع الاعضاء والنقاش في الموسم الجديد 
والله ولي التوفيق 

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*فوووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

العم نصر الدين لك التحية والاحترام ..

هذا ما سيحدث ان شاء الله .. وكما كانت لجنة التعبئة بقيادة المصادم عبد العظيم دوماً في محل ما يجب ان تكون ..
اللجنة تفكر في البداية والتحضيرات منذ وقت مبكر ،واعتماد مجموعة كبيرة من الاعضاء والمريخاب لتكوين 
مجموعة تهز الملعب  .. ودعم المجموعة بشعارات وادوات ومعينات تشجيع وابتكار اناشيد وشعارات واشكال جديدة 
لم يتم استخدامها في الملاعب السودانية من قبل .. وترسيخ فهم التشجيع وجذب كل من في المدرجات للتشجيع 

اشكرك عظيم الشكر العزيز نصر الدين 
وان شاء الله سنعلن عن اول اجتماع في القرب العاجل لجمع الاعضاء والنقاش في الموسم الجديد 
والله ولي التوفيق 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مستعدين ان شاء الله :FAL: :FAL: :FAL:
:ANSmile24: :ANSmile24: :ANSmile24:
:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch :jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

العم نصر الدين لك التحية والاحترام ..

هذا ما سيحدث ان شاء الله .. وكما كانت لجنة التعبئة بقيادة المصادم عبد العظيم دوماً في محل ما يجب ان تكون ..
اللجنة تفكر في البداية والتحضيرات منذ وقت مبكر ،واعتماد مجموعة كبيرة من الاعضاء والمريخاب لتكوين 
مجموعة تهز الملعب .. ودعم المجموعة بشعارات وادوات ومعينات تشجيع وابتكار اناشيد وشعارات واشكال جديدة 
لم يتم استخدامها في الملاعب السودانية من قبل .. وترسيخ فهم التشجيع وجذب كل من في المدرجات للتشجيع 

اشكرك عظيم الشكر العزيز نصر الدين 
وان شاء الله سنعلن عن اول اجتماع في القرب العاجل لجمع الاعضاء والنقاش في الموسم الجديد 
والله ولي التوفيق 



 
ياسلام عليكم ياحبيب

والله أعلم تماماً أنه حديث صادق خالي من الانشاء 

وأعلم تماماً أن هؤلاء الفتية الذين تحملوا أمانة التكليف في اللجنة أهل لها

وما وددت الاشارة له هو فتح منفذ من منافذ التعبئة والدعم المباشر للجنتكم الموقرة 

وأتمني أن يكون مشروعنا الجدي في المنبر ادارة وأعضاء هو تهيئة كل المعينات التشجيعية

أرسموا الخارطة ودعوا المساهمات تبدأ
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مبروووووووووك
دائما سباق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

ياسلام عليكم ياحبيب

والله أعلم تماماً أنه حديث صادق خالي من الانشاء 

وأعلم تماماً أن هؤلاء الفتية الذين تحملوا أمانة التكليف في اللجنة أهل لها

وما وددت الاشارة له هو فتح منفذ من منافذ التعبئة والدعم المباشر للجنتكم الموقرة 

وأتمني أن يكون مشروعنا الجدي في المنبر ادارة وأعضاء هو تهيئة كل المعينات التشجيعية

أرسموا الخارطة ودعوا المساهمات تبدأ



لله درك وانت تعمل كل مايخدم الحبيب الزعيم والمنبر (مشكلتي كان نفسي اقابلك بس ربنا ما هون ) ..

ان شاء الله سنعمل عبر خطة دقيقة وسنستعين بصفحات الصحف والاعمدة والفيسبوك واليوتيوب والمنتديات والاشرطة المتحركة وكل مانشعر انه سيوصل المادة والشعارات والاناشيد ..

وعاوزين كل الاعضاء وكل الافكار  ،، الكل هنا هو لجنة تعبئة ..
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

* لك التحية عم نصرالدين 
ودوما من المبادرين 
ونعمل جاهدين لوضع خطة عمل مدونه وسنجتهد لان يكون هذا الموسم مختلف عن كل المواسم
.. وسيعقد الاجتماع الاول  للترتيب مطلع الاسبوع القادم
تسلم عمو والتحية لكل الاخوة المتداخلين
واخوان ايداهور بالرقم 22 جاهزين باذن الله
*

----------


## hamdi73

*نحن حضور فى جميع المباريات و التمارين فى المواسم المنقضية لكن ما كان ينقصنى هو عدم إلمامى بمكان الأخوة الأعزاء من منبرنا الحبيب و لكن سألتقيهم جميعاً بالتأكيد فى هذا الموسم بمشيئة الله و ذلك إن أمد الله فى العمر تحياتى . 
*

----------

